
The ancient computers in the Boeing 737 Max are holding up a fix - davidgardner
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/9/21197162/boeing-737-max-software-hardware-computer-fcc-crash
======
theYipster
This is a rather poorly researched rehash of the same claims and arguments
making the rounds on on the interweb over the last year, with very little if
anything new to say... nor does this article make any coherent point that ties
back to the title.

Consider the title: ancient computers on the 737. Does the article explain why
the computers are ancient? Does the article explore, at any depth, the world
of safety critical avionics engineering? Does the article discuss how Boeing
and regulators are working to solve the problem, with new or useful
information to share that hasn’t been shared before? No, no, and no.

For those interested in the world of avionics software and why old CPUs are
prevalent in modern aircraft, I suggest googling DO-178C, DO-254, and the to-
date necessity of single-order-execution environments for safety critical
flight systems.

